# Punta Colonet



## wswhiting (Mar 12, 2012)

Any new information on Punta Colonet? Several years ago there were plans to turn this into a huge port.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Punto Colonet*



wswhiting said:


> Any new information on Punta Colonet? Several years ago there were plans to turn this into a huge port.


We went there about 18 months ago and there is nothing happening except a couple new small motels on the highway. The news at that time said Carlos Slim's company and Warren Buffett's company were preparing bids to construct it and this was after Warren Buffett bought into Burlington Northern Santa Fe railroad in 2008. I think the deal included a rail line to Mexicali and on to El Paso, but can't remember. It was put on hold by Mexico when the US recession started get bad, because of many things. One was Long Beach and Los Angeles harbors did not have backups of cargo container ships that were as long as 2 weeks at times anymore., according to news reports.


----------



## wswhiting (Mar 12, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> We went there about 18 months ago and there is nothing happening except a couple new small motels on the highway. The news at that time said Carlos Slim's company and Warren Buffett's company were preparing bids to construct it and this was after Warren Buffett bought into Burlington Northern Santa Fe railroad in 2008. I think the deal included a rail line to Mexicali and on to El Paso, but can't remember. It was put on hold by Mexico when the US recession started get bad, because of many things. One was Long Beach and Los Angeles harbors did not have backups of cargo container ships that were as long as 2 weeks at times anymore., according to news reports.


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I think that it has been supplanted by the expansion at Lazaro Cardenas and the "high speed" freight line to Kansas City.


----------

